# Emails On Subscribed Threads?



## tenn1234 (Nov 6, 2006)

How do I stop recieving 'email updates' from 'suscribed threads'. I don't want any email from this website coming to my email address. How can I change my options to do so?


----------



## potroastV2 (Nov 7, 2006)

Log into your account and then goto this address, https://www.rollitup.org/profile.php?do=editoptions
 This will bring your to your editing main options of your account,
 Scroll down and then click your subscription method.


----------

